# different colors of light



## Designer (Nov 10, 2015)

I photographed a friend's wood-turning projects for him, and I have only the two lights; a Flashpoint budget strobe and a Nikon SB-910 speedlight.

I noticed that the two lights have produced different colors of light.  I'm not going to re-do this entire project, but I just thought you folks would find it interesting.




 

The speedlight was on the left, and the Flashpoint was on the right.  

Yes, if I had the time and money, I would have purchased another Flashpoint strobe and a couple of softboxes.  Then by adjusting the WB, the light color would have been more accurate.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 10, 2015)

Interesting!  Is the magenta cast from the Flashpoint, or is it picking up something in the room?


----------



## WayneF (Nov 10, 2015)

That is normal. Flashes change color at different power levels.  Speedlights become more blue at low power, and most monolights become more red at low power.

Here is an example of speedlights:  
Easy White Balance Correction, with or without Raw


----------



## Designer (Nov 10, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Interesting!  Is the magenta cast from the Flashpoint, or is it picking up something in the room?


I think it is from the Flashpoint.  I had it turned down as far as the knob would go.  The SB-910 was at 1/4 power.  Here is the SOOC with the EXIF attached:



 

Screen shot of EXIF info:


----------



## tirediron (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow... that's some fugly white!


----------



## Designer (Nov 10, 2015)

Given that I can't afford ProFoto, and maybe only one more budget Flashpoint, what is your recommendation for me to improve the light color?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> Given that I can't afford ProFoto, and maybe only one more budget Flashpoint, what is your recommendation for me to improve the light color?


 Can anyone _afford_ ProFoto?    As long as all your lights are producing the same colour cast it's relatively easy to correct for, so, get the second Flashpoint and call it done.


----------



## Designer (Nov 10, 2015)

See, Honey?  John said I should get more lights. And some softboxes.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> See, Honey?  John said I should get more BEER and lights. And some BEER and softboxes.



FTFY


----------



## Designer (Nov 10, 2015)

And Jack said it was o.k. too!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> And Jack said it was o.k. too!



See.  Then when you are in the doghouse, we can have the beers and giggle.


----------



## Designer (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm going to have to build a big fancy doghouse.

Fridge, TV, couch, potato chip loading dock. Did I leave anything out?


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> I'm going to have to build a big fancy doghouse.
> 
> Fridge, TV, couch, potato chip loading dock. Did I leave anything out?



Yes.  You left out that it had to be big because if you have company my size..........well, it needs to be big.  Thanks for being nice though; some people are nicknamed The Fridge.


----------

